# Forstliches MTB-Rennen Schlat



## Zottelschraz (9. Juli 2007)

am 21. Juli 2007 findet in Schlat das 15. Forstliche Mountainbikerennen statt.
Startberechtigt sind:
Alle MitarbeiterInnen und Azubis der Forstverwaltungen in BW und AngehÃ¶rige, MitarbeiterInnen des Landratsamtes GÃ¶ppingen, ForststudentInnen der FH Rottenburg und Uni Freiburg, sÃ¤mtliche WaldbesitzerInnen und FBG-MitgliederInnen sowie deren AngehÃ¶rige. MTB FahrerInnen aus den Gemeinden Schlat und SÃ¼ssen bzw. von ortsansÃ¤ssigen Vereinen (GÃ¤steklasse). Lizenzfahrer ausgeschlossen.

Damit es nicht nur forstlich sondern fÃ¼rstlich wird stehen kulinarische Leckereien allen Anwesenden (Zuschauer, eltern, Helfern, Mitfahrern) in absolut gemÃ¼tlicher AtmosphÃ¤re (HermannshÃ¼tte Schlater Wald) ab 12:00 Uhr bereit.

Los gehts:       Start SchÃ¼ler:          13.00 Uhr
              Start Hauptrennen:   14.30 Uhr.
              Siegerehrung ab ca.   18.00 Uhr

Anmeldefrist 13.7.2007
Startgeld: Pro Teilnehmer 7,- â¬ (bei Abholung der Startnummer zu entrichten). SchÃ¼ler und Jugend frei.
Nachmeldung: 10,- â¬/Teilnehmer, SchÃ¼ler/Jugend 3,-â¬

Bei Interesse einfach bei mir per Email melden:
[email protected]

In diesem Sinne, der Berg ruft

Michel


----------



## aka (10. Juli 2007)

Hi Michel,

seh' ich das richtig dass nur 'Locals' in der Gaesteklasse starten duerfen  

Kannst du noch was zur Strecke sagen?

Gruss,
 Andreas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zottelschraz (10. Juli 2007)

Hi,
ja, wobei wir Locals durchaus nicht gaaaaazn eng sehen. Wohnst du in der nähe? Hast du was mit Wald zu tun? vielleicht Privatwaldbesitzer, oder der Vater deiner Schwiegertochter, ...
Du siehst, wo ein Wille ist auch ein Weg.

Also wenn du echt Interesse hättest, dann meld dich doch mal per mail.
Zur Strecke gibt es folgendes zu sagen:
Werde als anhang das Streckenprofil einfügen. Es ist ein Rundkur, mit ein paar eingebauten Schmankerln. 12,5 km und 400 hm pro Runde und das Rennen geht über zwei Runden. 


Gruß
Michel

PS: Wir haben sogar einen kleinen Bericht im aktuellen Mountainbike Magazin. Cool, gell.


----------



## seffi (11. Juli 2007)

Wie ich in der Ausschreibung gelesen hab, ist eine Nachmeldung möglich - korrekt ?
Komm ja quasi von nebenan und wenn's sowas schon mal gibt sollte man auch teilnehmen - nur leider weiß ich nicht, ob ich bis dahin wieder einsatzbereit bin


----------



## Zottelschraz (11. Juli 2007)

Ja, solltest du. Lass dich einfach Fit-Spritzen.  
Nein. Fit solltest du schon sein. Aber vielleicht magst ja auch nur zugucken kommen. Wie gesagt, is mitten im Wald, gemütlich und hutes Essen und Getränke ebenfalls. also, schau einfach vorbei.

michel


----------



## Mike.Muh (18. Juli 2007)

wer fährt jetzt noch mit von euch?
Oder bin ich ich jetzt am Schluss doch fast allein am Start :-(


----------



## aka (18. Juli 2007)

Ich kann leider nicht, und mein Bekannter (studiert in Rottenburg) kann auch nicht.

Aber ich finde es sehr interessant, dass ein Rennen von der Forstverwaltung (oder ists das LRA?) gemacht wird - darueber sollte im Sinne von Nebeneinander von MTB und anderen Waldnutzern auf jeden Fall berichtet werden!

Und zwar besser als in der jaemmerlichen Meldung des aktuellen Mountainbike-Magazins. Wegen solchen Sachen hasse dieses Heft mittlerweile.


----------



## seffi (18. Juli 2007)

Also, ich hab jetzt mal gemeldet - einer muß jua die Nachhut übernehmen
Wieviel Starter hat's da eigentlich mittlerweile ?


----------



## Mike.Muh (19. Juli 2007)

ca. 120 warens laut Aussage eines Revierförsters....

Bin dann auch bei der Nachhut dabei, wenns recht ist. Akuter Trainningsrückstand lässt mich da dieses Jahr blass aussehen...  


Bericht wird folgen,... aber erwartet nicht zuviel davon, bin beim Schreiben net so der Held...

Wo kommst denn genau her Seffi?


----------



## seffi (19. Juli 2007)

Komm noch aus Süßen - max. 2 km Anfahrt bis zum Start  
Das reicht nicht mal zum warmradeln


----------



## Mike.Muh (19. Juli 2007)

an was erkennt man Dich?
Ich hab vom Haus meiner Eltern net mal 500m bis in den Wald zum Start...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seffi (19. Juli 2007)

Mike.Muh schrieb:


> an was erkennt man Dich?
> Ich hab vom Haus meiner Eltern net mal 500m bis in den Wald zum Start...



Von Süßen aus oder von Schlat ?
Hab ein schwarzes Specialized Enduro und hohe Schuhe - also so gar nix racemäßiges... 
Um's nicht zu o.T. werden zu lassen - schick mir doch ne pn. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja (Wenn ich weiß, nach wem ich gucken muss)


----------



## seffi (23. Juli 2007)

Also, war ne saugeile Veranstaltung - ein Mordsspaß  

Nur: wo gibt's die Wertung und die Bilder ?


----------



## Zottelschraz (23. Juli 2007)

Hallo ihr Wasserbergbezwinger,
freut uns riesig, dass ihr euren Spass hattet. Wir auch. 
Es war riesig das Ganze zu planen und die Strecke zu gestalten (mit teilweise echt schwerem Gerät). Da geht positive Resonanz runter wie Öl.

Und eins ist klar: Wir sind Wiederholungstäter! 

Wir haben kiloweise Bilder und müssen die erst mal sortieren. aber dann werden wir sie auf jeden Fall onlinestellen und ich werd nen Link setzen, dass ihr euch angucken könnt.
Ich denke wir machens wie die Fotofritzen beim Alb-Extrem. Da war das 9x13 Bild für schlappe 14 Euros zu bekommen. Wenn das mal kein Angebot ist.  

Vom Start und Zieleinlauf gibts auch ein Video in etwas antiker Qualität, aber ich guck mal was ich draus machen kann.

In diesem Sinne

Michel

PS: Die Schlusswertung stell ich noch online, oder häng sie hier gleich dran.


----------



## xander_xde (23. Juli 2007)

Herzlichen Dank an die Förster und allen Helfern des Schlater MTB Rennen.
Das war eine tolle Veranstaltung. Die Strecke super. (Danke besonders dafür!!!) Die Verpflegung super.
Einfach alles super. 
 
Auf jedenfall Wiederholungsplichtig!!!

Danke schön auch im Namen vom AST Süßen


----------



## Giant NRS (2. August 2007)

bin schon gespannt auf die Bilder..............
war ne suuuuper Veranstaltung.........einfach Klasse......


----------



## seffi (4. September 2007)

Servus,
gibt's Neuigkeiten wegen den Bildern ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant NRS (5. November 2007)

Kiloweise Bilder.......wir warten sehnsüchtig darauf......


----------



## Zottelschraz (3. Januar 2008)

Oh, oh, das hat nun doch leider viel länger gedauert als ich gehofft habe. aber nun sind Photos online. Sorry. Hier der Link: http://picasaweb.google.com/zottelschraz/MTBRennenSchlat07 
Wer mehr Bilder haben möchte, kann mir einfach ne kurze Mail schicken, dann gibts Nachschub.

Ausserdem sollten sich alle Interessierten den *September 2008* freihalten. Dann wird es nämlich zur zweiten Auflage des *Schlater MTB-Rennens* kommen. 
Mehr dazu zu gegebener Zeit, aber vielleicht ist es ja dem einen oder anderen Anreiz für ein gezieltes Wintertraining.

Nun allen noch ein gutes Jahr 2008 und bis dann

Michel


----------

